# help2man upgrade problem



## DoYouSpeakWak (Jul 13, 2013)

Today. I tried to upgrade my freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 box. But *I* got a few errors with help2man.[ ]I did try to search for the error via this forum and *G*oogle. But *I* did not find a solution. I*'*m hoping you guys can help me out.

Output:

```
===>>> Launching child to install misc/help2man

===>>> All >> misc/help2man (3/4)

===>>> Currently installed version: help2man-1.43.2
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/misc/help2man

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for misc/help2man from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for misc/help2man

===>>> All >> help2man-1.43.2 (3/4)

===>  Cleaning for help2man-1.43.3
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for help2man-1.41.1
===> Fetching all distfiles required by help2man-1.43.3 for building
===>  Extracting for help2man-1.43.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for help2man-1.43.3.tar.gz.
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>  Patching for help2man-1.43.3
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - found
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for help2man-1.43.3
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for perl... perl
checking for module Locale::gettext... no
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for library containing dlsym... none required
checking for library containing bindtextdomain... none required
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking for makeinfo... /usr/bin/makeinfo
checking for install-info... /usr/bin/install-info
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
===>  Building for help2man-1.43.3
perl help2man.PL 
Extracting help2man (with variable substitutions)

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version help2man-1.43.2
tar: lib/bindtextdomain.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/hr/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/sr/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/help2man.mo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/de/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/el/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/eo/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/fr/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/hr/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/it/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pl/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/pt_BR/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/ru/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/sr/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/sv/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/uk/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/vi/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: man/ja/man1/help2man.1.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256

===>>> Package creation failed for help2man-1.43.2!

===>>> Ignore this error  [i]
===>>> Abort update       [a]
===>>> Retry              [r]

===>>> How would you like to proceed? [i] a
```

In addition to this *I* hope my spelling and grammar in this topic are okay.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 13, 2013)

Greetings,
 Just choose i here. This is a harmless error. It means you have not created the directory for backup packages, or the previous version(s) were not where this version expects them. Won't interfere with the new version. But won't permit the ability to revert to previous version, using the portmaster backup package. That's all.

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks you so much for the fast reply. I feared I had messed something up.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent. You're very welcome. I'm happy to hear it worked out for you. 

--chris


----------

